# Indian Channels in Brisbane



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi,

I wanted to know how to get some of the Indian channels in Brisbane. Is satellite tv the only way or should there be any local providers for this?

I would appreciate if somebody points out the monthly costs involved with this. I had heard from a friend that Satellite TV costs a fortune(starts from $150/month). Wanted to validate this doubt as well. 

Thanks in advance,
Royen


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

$ 150 a month.. may be platinum package.. decent ones are cheaper.. I did some internet search and found that I can subscibe to Visi__ Asia. Sony, Star Zee, Star One, Set Max, Star Gold, NDTV and MTV (Hindi) for $60 per month.
Plus some FTA are available as well, it all depends on the language you prefer..
Malayalam --> plenty of channels FTA are available through asiasat 4c
Tamil --> also reasonable
Telugu/Kannada/Urdu/Bengali/Punjabi --> Limited channels.

Obviously, if you have internet there.. you can get dreambox also working there..


----------

